# 20" Rollfast "lil' rat"!



## John c (Jul 22, 2010)

*I decided to have some fun today and transform my 20" Rollfast into something other than it was! ANY OFFERS?*


----------



## partsguy (Jul 22, 2010)

Neat ride!


----------

